# Breastfeeding in a Manduca carrier....possible?



## Poppy7

Hi guys,

I have a Manduca carrier. Is it possible to BF in one? If so, how? The instruction booklet gives no indication....

It's a very similar design to an Ergo.

Thanks :flower:

ETA....The weight guide on the box says suitable for use from 7.7.lbs...LO is currently just under 7lbs. Has anyone used one from this weight?x


----------



## Cattia

Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but didn't realise you'd had your LO, congratulations :happydance:
Hope it is all going well Xx


----------



## Poppy7

Cattia said:


> Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but didn't realise you'd had your LO, congratulations :happydance:
> Hope it is all going well Xx

Thanks Cattia. As you can imagine it's all a whirlwind at the moment (but a very good one!!).

Feel free to share ANY tips ;) xx


----------



## Sam292

If it is similar to the ergo you can do it but it might be easier in a wrap until lo is a bit bigger and has head control. The way i do it is to loosen the shoulder straps and lower him down until he can get a nipple. I have quite big breasts so usually hold it up a bit for him. Whatever carrier you use, its definitely a skill worth mastering! We would never make it out the house if I couldn't feed on the go! Maybe practice a few times at home until you are confident xx


----------

